# Sharing my rib rub and sauce



## AllAces (Dec 28, 2017)

I thought I'd share my go to rub and sauce for ribs:

Dead Chicken Cafe
 BBQ Ribs

*Dry Rub*

2 Tablespoons Paprika
2 Tablespoons Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Kosher Salt
2 Teaspoons Black Pepper
2 Teaspoons Onion Powder
2 Teaspoons Garlic Powder
Combine all ingredients; coat both sides of ribs; wrap ribs tightly in plastic wrap and in fridge for 24 hours.

*Sauce*

¾ Cup Catsup
3 Tablespoons Apple Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Dark Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Honey
2 Tablespoons Worcestershire Sauce
1 Tablespoon Yellow Mustard
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
¼ Teaspoon Wright's Liquid Smoke
1 Teaspoon Alderwood Smoked Sea Salt
¼ Teaspoon Red Pepper
1 Teaspoon Lemon Zest
1 Tablespoon Crystal Lite Lemonade Powder

Combine all Sauce ingredients; Bring to a boil, reduce, simmer for 30 minutes. Use to baste the ribs.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks good, but curious why liquid smoke in your sauce? 

Chris


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 28, 2017)

I get the liquid smoke... But lemon zest and lemonade powder has me curious for sure.


----------



## AllAces (Dec 28, 2017)

I chased a particular flavor profile for several years, then while tasting the ribs of a bbq contest winner I noted a slight citrus flavor. The cook finally owned up to adding lemonade powder. As for the liquid smoke, I had been using smoked paprika but was not getting the profile I wanted. The liquid smoke came in just right. This particular combination a dry rub, overnight smoking with apple and hickory, followed by basting and a final crust with the sauce seems to work for a lot of folks I serve.  The family however perfers ribs without the rub but with a family sauce recipe developed some 40 years ago, which is also the base for our chili, which is entirely different from our eastern NC style hot dog chili.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sounds good, enjoy and thanks for sharing.

Chris


----------

